# New, confused and scared



## kewhitty (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi all.  I was diagnosed on Friday with a reading of 60, by telephone.  
They had been monitoring for the last 2 years.  My November reading was 53, but had been told this was okay but we need to check again in May.  The only reason I was tested this time was because I thought my thyroid was playing up again, I'm Hypothyroid.  My symptoms were getting worse - tiredness, muscle fatigue, lack of concentration so the doctor sent me to the hospital for the tests.
Prescribed metformin, starting on 500mg each morning, this increases by one each meal until i'm on 1500mg per day.  Started taking on Sunday.
Had appointment with a nurse on the Monday, who went through basic info with me, but wrong appointment booked so only had 10 minutes.
Basically I'm floundering as I do not now what to do or how to do it.  Should I have a blood sugar reader/tester? when will my symptoms (tiredness etc) start to improve so I can go back to work?  I've read one book about type 2 and currently ploughing my way through Reverse your diabetes..
I'd recently joined WW before so losing weight I've got covered - hopefully ;-)
I'm waiting for dietetics to get back to me about my referral to the X PERT course.
Any suggestions, information, hints, gratefully recieved


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi kewhitty, welcome to the  friendliest forum on the planet.

Well, you’ve got two lovely interacting conditions there. You don’t say whether your thyroid levels have been recently tested as normal, because if you’re a bit hypothyroid your blood glucose levels may go up. Because of the two conditions it’s hard to tell which might be having the greater effect on your symptoms. 

If you look at the top of the Newbies forum, you’ll see a topic for people new to diabetes. If you scroll down to the T2 section, you’ll see advice on recommended books, diet, and a recommended meter, the Codefree. 

It’s generally thought on this forum, but not by some doctors and nurses, that self testing is essential so that you can see the effect of foods on your Blood glucose, and I think it’s essential in your case because of the hypothyroidism. 

But the main thing to say is don’t panic. It can seem a bit of a minefield to begin with, but if you have any questions, ask away. And as you are in it for the long haul, don’t worry about not getting things perfect from the off. Now that you’ve said hello, if you have any questions or worries, post them on the General Forum where more of the gang will see them. 

And I need to say, the side effects of Metformin (intestinal hurry) usually settle down within a month. If they don’t, you may need to switch to either the slow release version or different medication.

But it looks like you’ve got most of the bases covered, so keep in touch, and let us know how you get on.  Best of luck


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome @kewhitty you have come to the right place for friendly advice. Many on here eat LCHF low carb high fat, don't let the high fat bit worry you, it just means normal fat. I have done this myself with great success. Have a good look around the different sections, especially the food and carbs forum for hints and tips. 
And don't be scared to ask any questions, we were all newbies once.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  I'm surprised your GP said 53 was OK, as although not terrible by any means, is still within diabetic range.  I have no experience of thyroid issues, so maybe it was because of that that your GP said 53 was OK.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Zillah (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Kewhitty and Welcome


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 11, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Well, you’ve got two lovely interacting conditions there. You don’t say whether your thyroid levels have been recently tested as normal, because if you’re a bit hypothyroid your blood glucose levels may go up. Because of the two conditions it’s hard to tell which might be having the greater effect on your symptoms.


I have learnt something today. I have had an underactive thyroid since around the time I was going through the menopause. Hadn't realised that could affect my diabetes. I'm on levothyroxine


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi and welcome.  Dr Cavan's book is very helpful. I am pre-diabetic, got out of it, in it again. I have done lots of his recipes.  I love his wheat free pancakes.  

Testing is worthwhile though as you need to know how foods affect you as we are all different. Even he says you should test two hours after meals, even the ones he has written, to see if they are tolerated.


----------



## kewhitty (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you all.  I've got another appointment with the doctor on Friday regarding symptoms as they are not really easing and will take it from there.
I will also ask about a testing kit, but do not hold out much hope.  These forums are a God send, have really helped in getting my head around stuff and recognising that \i can't expect to get better immediately - if only there was a magic wand.
Again thank you. K x


----------



## Drummer (Apr 11, 2018)

If you have the same reaction I got when taking Metformin, then going back to work might prove problematic - the side effects are pretty humiliating if you are badly affected. My doctor added a statin and I was in a daze for about a month and my memory was badly affected - my diabetes was not improved as far as I could tell, but eating a low carb diet and using a blood glucose tester helped enormously. I am a year and a half on from diagnosis now and the diabetes is no problem, plus I am relearning many of the things I forgot.


----------



## Suzi (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Kewhitty, I'm a newbie to the forum too but I have found this is one of the best places to go for information and support (I wished I had found this when I got my prediabtic results 5 years ago). The exhaustion should improve gradually, I had a BG of over 100 last summer, I was signed off for a month and then I was on reduced hours for a further 2 months just because I needed sleep all the time and my concentration was so bad. Once the BG started to lower I improved fairly quickly - I still get the occasional exhaustion but it will get better. I understand how scary and frustrating this is but you have now found somewhere where your questions can be answered because in all honesty most doctors don't know much about diabetes other than the basics. I know more than my GP and she is the diabetic 'expert' in the practice. I found starting to take readings very helpful as it really does let you know the affect that certain things have on you - some of which you really don't expect.
Fingers crossed they help get you sorted out. x


----------



## kewhitty (Apr 12, 2018)

Drummer said:


> If you have the same reaction I got when taking Metformin, then going back to work might prove problematic - the side effects are pretty humiliating if you are badly affected. My doctor added a statin and I was in a daze for about a month and my memory was badly affected - my diabetes was not improved as far as I could tell, but eating a low carb diet and using a blood glucose tester helped enormously. I am a year and a half on from diagnosis now and the diabetes is no problem, plus I am relearning many of the things I forgot.


Thanks for the heads up on that. Low dose at the moment and I seem to be okay but will see how it goes as it increases....


----------



## kewhitty (Apr 12, 2018)

Suzi said:


> Hi Kewhitty, I'm a newbie to the forum too but I have found this is one of the best places to go for information and support (I wished I had found this when I got my prediabtic results 5 years ago). The exhaustion should improve gradually, I had a BG of over 100 last summer, I was signed off for a month and then I was on reduced hours for a further 2 months just because I needed sleep all the time and my concentration was so bad. Once the BG started to lower I improved fairly quickly - I still get the occasional exhaustion but it will get better. I understand how scary and frustrating this is but you have now found somewhere where your questions can be answered because in all honesty most doctors don't know much about diabetes other than the basics. I know more than my GP and she is the diabetic 'expert' in the practice. I found starting to take readings very helpful as it really does let you know the affect that certain things have on you - some of which you really don't expect.
> Fingers crossed they help get you sorted out. x


Great to know Suzi, thank you. I am sleeping an awful lot and just generally shattered all the time.  One thing I have learnt so far is to make sure I put myself first and not to rush things.


----------



## kewhitty (Apr 12, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> Hi and welcome.  Dr Cavan's book is very helpful. I am pre-diabetic, got out of it, in it again. I have done lots of his recipes.  I love his wheat free pancakes.
> 
> Testing is worthwhile though as you need to know how foods affect you as we are all different. Even he says you should test two hours after meals, even the ones he has written, to see if they are tolerated.



Thank you.  I'll see what the Drs say tomorrow and will invest in one next week after I've attended X-PERT and see what they recommend too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 12, 2018)

Hope the course is helpful. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kewhitty (Apr 17, 2018)

Hiya,  I'm back and still just as confused, possibly more so...
I'm on metformin, just increased to 1 morning 1 evening - and touch wood (knock knock) - no side effects.  Increase to 2 morning and 1 evening next week so keeping fingers well and truly crossed.
I attended my first session of X-PERT today. The range of people attending was huge from 30yr diagnoses to me!!
The session was informative as it gave me a better idea of what T2 is and how the meds will work. 
There were 2 things that became apparent on the course, firstly, having said haw badly carbs impact our diabetes they are going to tell us to follow the eating plate and ensure 1/3 of each meal is carbs....  secondly no need to test if your T2 - this is where I was lucky everyone else there is further into their treatment and all said you need to test.  They have said for me to arrive early next week and they'll lend me a tester for a couple of weeks with a few strips.... I've gone and bought my own code free this evening and it will arrive on Thursday.  All I have to do then is figure out how to use it, when to use it and find out what my readings should be.... I'll be back for guidance
My energy levels are still very low, and have been told that the medication won't help in the short run.
When I went to the Dr again they are not keen for me to be referred to an Endocrinologist despite PCOS, Thyroid and now diabetes - which apparently all interact, affect the results of the other conditions and have the same symptoms - should I push or wait for my August HbA1c test?
Feeling really disheartened and judged by the lack of support from health professionals who all seem to think its my fault I'm ill, it's these forums that are keeping me going. Thank you for being here. Kx


----------



## JMyrtle (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi there,
This is how I test:-
Just before each meal and two hours afterwards, make a blank excel spreadsheet, print it off and record your readings each day plus a note of what you have eaten.
After a few weeks you get to know what each foodstuff does to your diet and you don't need to test so much.
For instance I know my pre breakfast reading will be about 7.5, if I have one slice of buttered  wholemeal toast, an egg and one rasher of bacon it will be the same two hours later. I don't eat lunch and when I test before dinner it will be 5.5, two hours later depending if I have eaten any carbs it will be anywhere up to 9.
Liver bacon and vegetables no change at 5.5 after two hours , chilli and rice 9 so carbs really do raise my levels although oranges and bananas don't
The only way to find out is to test.


----------



## Heath o (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome kewhitty


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2018)

kewhitty said:


> Hiya,  I'm back and still just as confused, possibly more so...
> I'm on metformin, just increased to 1 morning 1 evening - and touch wood (knock knock) - no side effects.  Increase to 2 morning and 1 evening next week so keeping fingers well and truly crossed.
> I attended my first session of X-PERT today. The range of people attending was huge from 30yr diagnoses to me!!
> The session was informative as it gave me a better idea of what T2 is and how the meds will work.
> ...


It is unusal for Type 2 to be given hospital clinic appointments.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 18, 2018)

kewhitty said:


> Feeling really disheartened and judged by the lack of support from health professionals who all seem to think its my fault I'm ill, it's these forums that are keeping me going. Thank you for being here. Kx


It's not your fault kewhitty...that's a pretty standard response we get from many...including disappointingly some of our health care professionals...this is not a 'fault' based condition...once that diagnosis is made it should just be about how to manage it...I would ignore any negative response...you're taking an active approach to your diabetes...just concentrate on that...testing is a doddle really...once you get use your kit for a while... you'll wonder what you were worried about...it does get easier honestly...good luck.


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 18, 2018)

About testing. Be sure to wait for the blood drop symbol to appear on the little screen before putting your blood on. The number of strips I wasted before the penny dropped! hahaha.


----------



## kewhitty (Apr 19, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> It's not your fault kewhitty...that's a pretty standard response we get from many...including disappointingly some of our health care professionals...this is not a 'fault' based condition...once that diagnosis is made it should just be about how to manage it...I would ignore any negative response...you're taking an active approach to your diabetes...just concentrate on that...testing is a doddle really...once you get use your kit for a while... you'll wonder what you were worried about...it does get easier honestly...good luck.


thank you


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

